# Meet MeadowRidges...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 23, 2005)

Clementine has only been with us for 2 weeks. I do think she might be bred. She was found by a wonderful women who took her home and then got in touch with me. She was beaten, starved, had HORRIBLE hooves, and a very crooked leg. also, as sad as this is, her pal..was shot to death!!! (only because he bit the cruel owner!) Clementine is now safe with us. She is a very sweet lovable little girl, she has a new pal, Jenny Gal, and Ella is S-L-O-W-L-Y warming up to her. She has the cutest bray..sounds like a train. LOVES her beet pulp and really looks forward to it! Heres Clementine...


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 23, 2005)

There sure is some people that need to be shot well sort of anyway...I don't understand people like that,,, What a nice thing to do and rescue this nice looking donk from some horrible situation, You deserve a big hug and a pat on the back


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 23, 2005)

> What a nice thing to do and rescue this nice looking donk from some horrible situation, You deserve a big hug and a pat on the back
> 
> I agree with shminifancier, keep up the good work - you are an angel in disguise to these animals!


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 24, 2005)

Clementine looks so sweet. I just cannot understand people that do not care for their animals. I shudder to think of her beatings and the fact that she probably wittnessed her pal being shot. My heart just hurts for these poor defenseless animals.

Hugs to you Corinne for caring enough to take them in and give them a good life.

You are certainly one of Earth's angels!!

Give sweet little Clementine an extra hug from me.


----------



## minimule (Jan 28, 2005)

Clementine looks like a sweetie. She is most certainly in a better place now. Glad you got her out of where she was.


----------



## auledasacres (Jan 28, 2005)

She is gorgeous. We have 2 miniature pet jennys, can't imagine them doing anything to deserve a beating. They are the most laid back animals I have ever seen. Can be very stubborn with the farrier arrives and must be dragged to the barn for trimming but other than that they are angels.

Atleast she found her loving home and will soon learn peace.

Kay


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

What a cutie. Thank goodness there are people like you who love and adopt animals that people mistreat. You diserve a great big HUG.


----------



## Shari (Feb 1, 2005)

That is wonderful you are giving a good home to this wonderful Donkey!!


----------

